# Shocking! So ugly he's cute



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is Granite, a variegated tri/transgenic buck who is about 18 mo. old. He's been bred once as I really liked his look and behavior. But that was before he fell ill, with a serious problem with his skin beginning around his ears and spreading into the ears and onto the face and torso. He was treated for about 10 days with antibiotics, topical steroids, and antihistamines and recovered quite nicely, by my estimation. He has been presented on another board as a contender for the ugliest mouse ever. He is a very sweet, shy little boy who never struggled or tried to bite me during his treatment. He whistles when he wants me to put him back down in his tank, and likes to play peek-a boo around the fixtures in his tank.





He's a bug-eyed baby with bare patches and his ears are just about gone, but I love this little guy!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

he looks like a mini rat.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not ugly in the slightest - this resplendent Mus musculus has character.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I'll add my uglies then (who I thought were great!)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that jumbo mouse is fab.It does look like a living computer mouse.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought she was great - Dave thought I was mad and shouldn't keep her. I told him she was a 'me mouse' :lol: (at the time she was! luckily for me not any more).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yeah...that's pretty grotesque. Both of those; I'm glad you posted those because I know some folks breed critters that look like these, but I've never seen hairless meeces like either of these. They go right past ugly on the scale all the way to freaky and a little disturbing. I've seen meeces that had a lot of loose skin that you could pull away from their body quite aways. Is this the same kind of thing only hairless?

That fatty is a himi? A siamese?


----------



## EmtheFishLady (Nov 12, 2009)

We're having a Ugly mouse contest on LittleSqueaksFancyMice.com. You should enter those guys!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Moustress she was a pale siamese yes


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I just wanna know how that mouse managed to get that big!!! :shock: Was she sneaking chocolate while you weren't looking??? :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Just the lottery that is genetics I'm afraid - her cagemates were all a normal, slim, mouse-like shape :roll:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its so odd... and here I thought bigness was only in Ay mice. I love this forum, I learn something new all the time!!

And Cait... I'm pretty sure I would have kept her too! hehee Is she still with you?

Willow xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No I must have had her at least 2 or 3 years ago now, probably more. I've had an obese banded doe as well, she was a normal size until about 4-5 months old and she suddenly became a bit of a blob :lol: I think it happens to some mice even though they eat the same as the other mice in the cage, a bit like some people (!).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have noticed that my girls do tend to get weightier when they have produced a litter or two! hehe
And yes, mice are little people! 

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

All of the light colors are prone to obesity. I have quite a number of fatties in my mousiery. they're kinda fun as they can't easily evade The Hand, and make a nice fistfull of warm cuddliness. I've had a few that should be called 'Socks' as they are/were as big as a pair of rolled up socks. Satin fatties are resplendent and glow with extreme fattitude, which combined with the glare as you snatch them up is fairly blinding.

Pictures at 10.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


>


Now THAT is precious! :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This is as ugly as my mice get, at the moment:










They look so small but they weigh the same as their furred sibling. 

(The red ink is for identification only.)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think they're ugly Jack, but then you saw my fuzzy 'hairless' that I posted :roll: (they look hairless but they were fuzzies selectively bred to be as bald as possible, they started off very furry!).


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hehe...thanks. I think they look like little aliens, myself. They're ugly in that "too cute to be ugly" way. 

Mine are also fuzzy hairless. I hope they lose hair as they age. Who knows? They're also Caracul (Ca/Ca or Ca/*) which is supposed to help keep the amount of hair down. (The black one that you see is Caracul carrying fuzzy.)


----------

